# The two little foals.



## MourningDove (May 4, 2010)

On my way from dropping off my friend at her house after teaching her how to do animation on a computer, the process of moving the object and what not, my dad and I drove past a house with two little foals standing side-by-side, mud-coated and scared lookin'.

I flipped out, both were chestnut, both young, but muscular foals. Oh, but the filth they lived in!

Slop-covered ground, dry, crusted dirt stuck to them. All in their mane. There was not any green grassy spot for them to lay down, and from my looks as I could see, their water barrel was mucky and dirty.

Oh, how I wanted to buy them so bad. My dad said he'd contact his cousin's husband and ask, (Since he's a fireman and knows most people around the little town I live in.) if they would sell each foal for $150 a piece, which in their condition, if I were those people I'd consider a good deal.

Now, I have my hopes up high, yes, because I'm getting not one but two foals hopefully, but also because I'm saving them from that slop-covered muddy place in our warm barn that needs a bit of fixin' but I know me and my dad could do it.

If they say no, I'm probably going to be sad, mostly because their so young and I believe at their age they should be running around in a little grassy pasture or _somewhere_ better than that at least.

If they say yes, well, before we take them in, me and my dad will have to check them out first. To see it their friendly or not, skittish or friendly, have any bruises, and have been messed with, gentled, bad back, check their hooves, etc. I'm going to want to ask them how old,if they are related, and what breed they are before I do, I just want a little background info, I'm going to see who the mother and father is too if they have them, just to tell the dam and sire their baby will be taken fine care of.

But, if they ain't gentled, me and him will work on them ourselves and sooner or later they'll be just hunky dorry with their new home.

Well, I'm just going to pray those people say yes.:?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh gosh, good luck...


----------



## MourningDove (May 4, 2010)

Haha, thanks. :F

I just found out today that the people who own them have had the health dep. come around _a lot_, must be why their horse's are livin' the way they are.
Anyways, my chances come down to 50/50 % now, they might cling to them, and then again they might not. My dad's cousin's husband is going to ask a friend at work about talking to them, so by tomorrow I should have my answer.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Again, good luck.


----------



## MourningDove (May 4, 2010)

The ASPCA Is coming to get them soon, and they'll be up for adoption that way.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

are you going to adopt them through your spca?


----------



## MourningDove (May 4, 2010)

Hopefully. We have my dad's cousin's husband's friend watching the two since he'd the one who knows about them. They had 5 foals but 3 already gotten taken away to the ASPCA, (Those people seriously don't need horses and foals if they can't even take care of one.) But, when they do take them, I'm not sure if they'll go to merced, or somewhere else.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Regardless of whether or not you're the one who takes on the foals, at least they're out of danger now.

The ASPCA will have them fostered and then adopted out to the best possible home, which is what everyone wants for them no matter where and with whom they end up.


----------



## MourningDove (May 4, 2010)

They're not out of danger _yet_. The people still have not taken their own time to help them, but I'm just hoping the ASPCA comes and gets them soon so that they _will_ be away from them and properly fed to whichever place they go. Like I said, we're going to try to see where they put them up at because I really wanted them, but if I don't get 'em, I just hope they go to a good home.


----------

